# Sticky  Nuevo moderador: Jaykar



## RecHub

Hola amigos!

Nos complace informarles que @Jaykar ahora se unió al equipo de moderadores!

@Jaykar bienvenido y foristas, pedimos paciencia y comprensión en este periodo de adaptación para @Jaykar !

De esta forma, los moderadores cuentan ahora con la siguiente formación:


*República Dominicana:*

@aetp86 | @CAPITALEÑO | @DominicanoSoy | @Euromax | @Jaykar

*Moderación Latin American & Caribbean Forums:*

@Gratteciel | @Harryx5 | @Josedc | @Martin H Unzon | @Phcg | @RecHub​


----------

